# Boston's restaurants



## npey (May 28, 2013)

featured in restaurant.com Any recommendations?


----------



## NKN (May 29, 2013)

We enjoyed the Beacon Hill Bistro on Charles St.  It is a small boutique hotel with a restaurant.  We were staying at the Omni Hotel and it was an easy walk up & down the hill, by the Commons.


----------



## MichaelColey (May 29, 2013)

One "must have" whenever we are in Boston is Speed's Hot Dogs.  It's a food cart in an industrial area.  Best hot dog I've ever had, by far.  Once when I had a 4 hour layover in Boston, I got a rental car just to go there.  Years ago, Speed's cart burned down and he was going to just retire.  An anonymous donor gave him $20,000 to get a new cart.


----------



## SmithOp (May 29, 2013)

I used to travel there on business and all the locals insisted on a visit to Legal Seafoods.

http://www.legalseafoods.com/


----------



## NKN (May 29, 2013)

Forgot to mention:   the Omni Parker House offers a really nice, and full, breakfast buffet.    And their two bars are nice also.

Very traditional setting with lots of atmosphere!

NKN


----------



## Beaglemom3 (May 29, 2013)

MichaelColey said:


> One "must have" whenever we are in Boston is Speed's Hot Dogs.  It's a food cart in an industrial area.  Best hot dog I've ever had, by far.  Once when I had a 4 hour layover in Boston, I got a rental car just to go there.  Years ago, Speed's cart burned down and he was going to just retire.  An anonymous donor gave him $20,000 to get a new cart.



  Mike,
  I'd be glad to overnight a cold pack of these to you, but they might just lose some of their "hot dog ambience" in transit. Still, it may scratch an itch.

Let me know. I used to work in the area (Boston City Hospital when it was BCH) and would be happy to do this.
 B.


----------



## MichaelColey (May 29, 2013)

It just wouldn't be the same.  It has to be blistering open, hot off the grill, with all the fresh condiments piled on.

I just need to find an excuse to go to Boston.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (May 29, 2013)

MichaelColey said:


> It just wouldn't be the same.  It has to be blistering open, hot off the grill, with all the fresh condiments piled on.
> 
> I just need to find an excuse to go to Boston.



Understood. It's like when I go to Hawaii. There's "no ting" like Hawaiian food, right then, right there.


----------



## hjtug (May 29, 2013)

We haven't been to Boston in years but we always enjoyed Durgin Park.


----------



## falmouth3 (May 29, 2013)

If you're looking for a deal, Red Hat, a bar near the state house, has 10 cent wings on Sundays.  Large and delicious.


----------



## jmurp62 (May 29, 2013)

*Memories*

YOU just brought back some great memories for me Falmouth. I worked in Govt Ctr late 80s - early 90s and spent many lunch times in the Red Hat. The food was always fresh and great tasting. I definitely recommend! As for Legals, it is a good place but pricey. You could also try the Barking Crab, John Hook's and my #1 fave The No Name restaurant!!!!! Can't go wrong with any of these.
I was just back home 2 weeks ago and got my fill of seafood. If you travel to Plymouth try Isaacs, The Lobster Hut or Waynes. Also Mama Mias has some great Italian food!!


----------



## MichaelColey (May 31, 2013)

Beaglemom3 said:


> Understood. It's like when I go to Hawaii. There's "no ting" like Hawaiian food, right then, right there.


It's that way for MANY destinations for me.  Nothing beats pineapple in Hawaii, Key Lime pie in south Florida, lobster in Maine, salmon in the northwest, BBQ in Kansas City, Pizza (and more) in Chicago, etc.  I have so many favorites around the country, and the world, where things just don't compare elsewhere.


----------



## e.bram (Jun 2, 2013)

Try Chinatown area,


----------



## jmurp62 (Jun 2, 2013)

*Chinatown*

China Pearl or The Imperial Tea House are great choices.


----------



## npey (Jun 2, 2013)

Thanks to all!


----------



## deemarket (Jun 3, 2013)

*Fenway Park area eats*

Any recommendations for spots to eat at around Fenway Park?  We will be there in June for a game.  Need to find good reasonably priced $ eats.


----------



## radmoo (Jun 3, 2013)

Eastern Standard, Boston Beer Works


----------



## x3 skier (Jun 3, 2013)

Whenever I go thru Logan, I try and stop at Legal Seafood. They have "Test Kitchen" in the international terminal. Love the Tuna Burger and Onion Straws. 

Cheers


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Jun 3, 2013)

radmoo said:


> Eastern Standard, Boston Beer Works



 Great choices ! Two favorites of mine. Oh, add "Sweet Cheeks" BBQ and it's a trifecta !


----------



## deemarket (Jun 4, 2013)

*Boston Restaurants*

Thanks all for your suggestions.  It is so nice to hear of your favorites.  Can't wait to try some of them and see Fenway Park and the area. Our son (lives in Albany) was able to get us tickets from his friend who is a ticket holder.  They are going to the game too so get to see him and friend while we are there.  Double Bonus!  Go Sox!


----------



## hvsteve1 (Jun 6, 2013)

MichaelColey said:


> One "must have" whenever we are in Boston is Speed's Hot Dogs.  It's a food cart in an industrial area.  Best hot dog I've ever had, by far.  Once when I had a 4 hour layover in Boston, I got a rental car just to go there.  Years ago, Speed's cart burned down and he was going to just retire.  An anonymous donor gave him $20,000 to get a new cart.



I was in Boston last week and was reminiscing with an "old timer" about when I went to school there and worked in the theater district.  We both drooled remembering Joe and Nemo's hot dogs...boiled dogs on steamed rolls with a drink of coffee milk.  They were cheap and you could buy three or four for dinner (for a college kid on a budget).


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Jun 6, 2013)

Beach Star said:


> Any recommendations for spots to eat at around Fenway Park?  We will be there in June for a game.  Need to find good reasonably priced $ eats.



There is a burger joint I think called Tasty Burger that is a block from Fenway. My son and I found it when we did the Fenway Tour last March. 

The burgers were very tasty but certainly not the best health option


----------



## npey (Jun 30, 2013)

These are the restaurants we ended up trying in our three nights stay in Boston, all of them located in the hip South End area: Gaslight (we tried a couple of specials, they were great too), Kitchen (a little overpriced, have to try the onion soup), Myers + Chang and Flour Bakery (for lunch and pastries, same owners as M+ C). I cannot say enough about them. We were 5 ppl so we sampled several choices on the menu in each one and they were all excellent. I specially recommend them if you are a foodie. Also, we wanted to check the Union Oyster House (US oldest operating restaurant) close to Faneuil Hall Marketplace; it is supposed to be a combination of history and good food; unfortunately we couldn't fit it in our plans , but at least, we passed by.


----------



## judyjht (Jul 1, 2013)

If you want the BEST burger to to Mr. Bartley's Burger Cottage on Mass Ave in Harvard Square - Cambridge.  Unreal burgers!!

watch this You tube video!  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BJk-U9xddko


----------



## x3 skier (Jul 1, 2013)

Does the tourist "attraction" Durgin Park still exist?

Cheers


----------



## timeos2 (Jul 1, 2013)

x3 skier said:


> Does the tourist "attraction" Durgin Park still exist?
> 
> Cheers



It was still there about 2 years ago when we visited. It's Durgin-Park. 

Here is a link to the website.


----------



## hvsteve1 (Jul 3, 2013)

They were there when we were in Boston for Memorial Day.  I looked at the menu and it seemed kind of pricey for what I see is not that well reviewed other than as a tourist trap.  We hit the North end and found La Galleria 33 which was quite good.  But the real thing that drew us in when we spotted it was this is the place to which Gordon Ramsey devoted two episodes of Restaurant Nightmares.  You could see it was really a menu he put together as it was much, much shorter than the menus at other places on the block.  That's one of Ramsey's first demands...cut the menu so you make less things but do it right.  We ate one night at Brandy Pete's in the financial district.  They specialize in burgers.  My wife likes cheeseburgers so she thought the "grilled cheeseburger" would be good.  It turned out to be this huge burger sandwiched between two grilled cheese sandwiches. What a heart stopper! (But she ate it).  We also hit Chinatown and found a seafood restaurant that served such large portions we could hardly finish (note the word "hardly").  We ran across the Upper Crust on Charles Street which is very highly rated for their "gourmet" pizza.  We had to eat in and the store is a crowded hole in the wall, but that's part of the "experience"  Most of the customers are locals who get it to go.  All in all, a pretty good food weekend.


----------



## NKN (Jul 3, 2013)

Durgin Park is one of the few places where you could get a good bowl of Indian Pudding.   Cornmeal and molasses, tastes wonderful when heated with a scoop of vanilla ice cream.  Prob not PC these days.


----------

